# How did you create your fursona name



## Xaroin (Dec 18, 2016)

Personally, I changed 2 letters in the "Verify your account" code (Z to an X, and an E to an A), so I'm wondering where yours came from.


----------



## Caraid (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd been watching Outlander and got interested in Scottish Gaelic (which is a dying language at the moment). Out of curiosity I looked up the Gaelic translations for a variety of words and came to "Caraid" after translating "friend" and it stuck with me.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 18, 2016)

Marx - I made this character a diehard communist and Karl Marx instantly came to mind. Since Marx sounded like a cool name for a dragon anyway but a little too short for a proper first name, I added some Russian bits to the end, eventually settling for Marcksolov (being called Marx for short)

Ann- seemingly unoriginal but this one came to me in a quote I thought of randomly. So I ran with it

Andrew- my middle name 

Red- a well defined character that I couldn't come up with a name for. Just use his hide color as a nickname 

Argynx- this one was the hardest to come up with. I needed a marginally original name for my Rex character, so after like a half hour of staring at possible names in frustration, the country Argentina randomly came to mind. I hacked off 80% of that and fiddled with the end until I made a name that rolled off the tongue.

Zara- sounded cool for a female character. Plus I must have subconsciously thought of a The Getaway Black Monday which has a female supporting antagonist by the name of Zara. I called it good enough and rolled with it.


----------



## Yav (Dec 18, 2016)

I've had this name as a username in a lot of places for awhile now.. so it's name is just Cheezi xP


----------



## Rant (Dec 18, 2016)

There's online translators, I played with it for days going through every word that came to mind in every language. Settled for Thunderstorms in Egyptian


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 18, 2016)

Fliegen is just fly in Deutsch. Nothing to it really.


----------



## Zenoth (Dec 18, 2016)

I just used my long time gamer handle to be honest xD  I've used it so long that even my brother calles me Zenoth instead of my actual name ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 18, 2016)

I just find Drake a cool name.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 18, 2016)

For me, from a band called Duran Duran. They have a song called Hungry Like the Wolf. And well, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 19, 2016)

I like purple.

Also, purple is the color used for raising awareness about Lupus, which I'm very likely to have.

Also, I don't know enough Japanese to come up with a good kami name.  So I'm keeping the character relatively humble.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 20, 2016)

When I was creating my fursona, I decided to add one of her traits as part of her name(her eyes are blue and her Irises are galaxy's)  (My Fursona's name is my user name).


----------



## Primal Conundrum (Dec 30, 2016)

Started with the name Skyla, since it's pretty, then wanted to make it sound less human and a bit more guttural, so I swapped the L for a K.

Apparently the name Skyka makes people think I speak Russian though, so now and then I'll randomly get some message in Cyrillic


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Jan 4, 2017)

"Maikeru" is my first name phonetically translated from Japanese.
"Nezumi" is Japanese for "mouse" or "rat."

You can practically feel the essence of a japanophile emanating from me.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Jan 4, 2017)

Nyako (one on icon)- She was originally named "Pinky" but I didn't like the sound of the name. I was researching Japanese names (she's Japanese) and I found "Naoko" which means "straight child". I changed the first three letters to be "Nya" (Japanese suffix for "meow") since that sounded cute and all. So her name literally means "meow child".


----------



## Mobius (Jan 4, 2017)

I thought the geometry of the Möbius Strip was pretty cool.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 4, 2017)

Mobius said:


> I thought the geometry of the Möbius Strip was pretty cool.


Appearently Final Fantasy did too
na.square-enix.com: MOBIUS FINAL FANTASY | SQUARE ENIX


----------



## Mobius (Jan 4, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Appearently Final Fantasy did too
> na.square-enix.com: MOBIUS FINAL FANTASY | SQUARE ENIX


SQUARE ENIX STOLE MUH SONA *REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!*


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Jan 4, 2017)

I like Asian aesthetics...simple as that.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 4, 2017)

The Greek story of Prometheus and the Native American story of Fox (or coyote, but Fox is the first time I heard it) are quite similar.
Both characters stole fire, symbolic of technology and civilization from exclusive beings, gods and fireflies respectively, and gave this fire to the humans.
Thus, Prometheus Fox is here.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, I have been a Japanese history buff for decades, since about 5 years old. Over the years I have learned a little of the Japanese language. I learned Okami meant Wolf many years ago. When I learned about Furries, and sonas, my first thought was Okami. I have always loved wolves and have always felt a connection to them. And Okami No Heishi means Wolf Soldier. And since once upon a time I was a soldier, it fit like a glove. Wakarimasu-ka?


----------



## OwlStar (Jan 4, 2017)

Kaiden is just an old D&D character of mine, and while he's changed a few times the name has stuck.

Rune the Raven is my newer and main sona.  It took me a while to come up with the name so it has an appropriately long story to match it.  He came about after I finished reading Terry Pratchet's Soul Music (no plot spoilers ahead but I do spoil two of the better jokes) in which Rat Death has a raven who serves as his mount and interpreter.  He was originally a wizard's familiar (the wizard named him Quoth and the raven hated the name because its a terrible pun.  I am inclined to agree with this, so that is why I've not named my raven quoth) and part of his story was that he was now quite magical after being exposed to magic from the university.  So I decided to name him after one of the other side characters from the university (technically two since I also drew inspiration from The Dean's "Born to Rune" jacket) the Lecturer in Recent Runes.  So there you have my super tangential name origin.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jan 4, 2017)

My 'sona is a deer named Axis. Wanna know what his breed is?


----------



## Julen (Jan 4, 2017)

How did i create my sona's name? Easy! My name is a kinda weird uncommon name, so i used that one.




I'm fucking lazy


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

My fursona name actually originated from my LARP roleplay name and I found using it as my fursona name would help me get more used to being called it during LARPs.


----------



## Guin-Likes-Pens (Jan 6, 2017)

My name is actually Jennifer and my parents would always call me Guinivere.. So I shortened that to Guin and it's been like that since.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)

I just changed the spelling of butterfly. Simple as that.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine's the name of a french dude who was into weird religious stuff and became crazy and disappeared with his nurse


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

It took some time. The name has my favorite letters, and describes who I am through the sounds and the meaning of the name.
It's a combination of Iris + Star + A in middle for strength.
Turns out Iristar is an actual RL name, I didn't know by then.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 13, 2017)

Well my fursona is Khazius the fruit bat. Khazius was a name I used for quiet some time as an alter ego of sorts (Real name is Zach, backwards is hcaz, turned into Khaz) and im fond of bats, the little lovable flying furballs they are 

And thus, Khazius the fruit bat was born ^^


----------



## Shane_McNair (Jan 13, 2017)

Shane McNair....

Because John McClane was already taken, I guess.

Yippee ki-yay, motherfucker.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 13, 2017)

My teacher in my Zoology class pronounced the word keratin like "keratine". I thought that sounded like a name. So eventually, when I made this account, I chose Karatine as my name.


----------



## scet (Jan 14, 2017)

adam apple, cause his goo tastes like green apple and you know ... an adams apple

please dont look at me


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Not sure yet whether I'll use it as my fursona name, but the namesake for my account is _Ravalox*, *_which is the future name of Earth in an old Doctor Who episode (I'm such a nerd)


----------



## FurryBlueNaki (Jan 18, 2017)

After Nanaki from Final Fantasy VII.'

I only use this avatar because of the love that it shows between human and anthro.


----------



## Christian Reese (Jan 20, 2017)

My religions name makes a good first name. 

My last name is from a small "family". Just some friends all hanging out together.


----------



## modfox (Jan 20, 2017)

my fursona used to be called vex. I thought that it was a little rushed because I made that name up in a matter of seconds. now my fursonas full name is

Denður mjúkur-feldur
pronounced.. Denther myowker-felder
language... Icelandic

Denður has no meaning i just made it up as unique name but mjúkur-feldur translates to Soft-Coat and as far as io am conserned the use of accent marks and diacritics makes a name a whole lot more unique


----------



## GraceTheCatalope (Jan 20, 2017)

I went with Grace because my character is NOT graceful in her anthro form....^^; She/I'm a totally clutzy person ^^


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 21, 2017)

I used to play WoW (cringe) and it's that one place azhsara or whatever it was with a couple swapped letters and an L in front because ynot. I've never really thought to make a batter name for myself, I guess it just kinda grew on me.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jan 22, 2017)

My middle name is Silas and I quite like Slayer. Thus Silas McSlayer. A tad silly I know, but still better than a lot of fursona names out there.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Flannel is cozy and alliterations are neat.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

When I was a lil baby my momma named me Alex Kathanial Junior Hamilton Gonzalez Muzes The Third

So I just go by Alex K like most regular folks


----------



## Guardian Fang (Jan 23, 2017)

A little more than a decade ago i, being the obsessive Godzilla fanboy that I am discovered giant monster greatness in the form of a forum based role playing game called Kaiju Wars. We were encouraged to bring our own creations to life on its pages and my first entry was Fang, a lightning fast saurian warrior-God from a long vanished ancient civilization. Inspired by a mix of the lizard man from soul caliber, and Talon from primal rage. As time went on I got in with the staff and now I actually am the sole owner of the fandom. (Pm me if you are interested. I'd love to kick it back up) but I digress. About '07 a friend of mine did a masterful art piece of Fang heavily influenced by wargreymon and the look has been much unchanged since, though in the last year or so I've completely redesigned the Kaiju from the ground up, removing a lot of the copyrighted influences. About the same time I was given this artwork, I acquired my first fur suit. It was a black dragon winged wolf. The name Fang just seemed to fit, so I went with it. 

Though the suit is now more than a decade old and it's seen better days, and I need a new one. I acquired it out of convenience, as a friend had handed it down to me, so it didnt ever really feel like my own persona. If always felt more of a scaly than a furry. So, now as my thoughts dwell on aquiring a new suit, I have to say I'm tempted to bring the golden armored red dragon warrior to life. That's who I always was beneath the black fur anyway. I just wish I could afford to have Fang custom made. Maybe shoot a little monster movie with the cardboard striker eureka Halloween costume I made on a budget a few years back while I'm at it. Meh. I'm in the air about it. I'd miss my dragonwolf too. I like having wings. It will take some thought. But yeah, that's the history of Fang.


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

Neko (cat) + Rin Okumura (one of my favorite anime characters) = Nekomura. 

Fun fact: Nekomura is also the surname of a Vocaloid based on Hello Kitty.


----------



## Gossip (Jan 25, 2017)

Many years ago I knew a pony named Gossip. He was incredibly cheeky and a huge personality. I have loved the name ever since and was just waiting for the right character to use it for.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Pretty much took a name that I really liked, and added 'lee' onto it to make it more feminine.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 25, 2017)

Mine is an inside joke for a couple of old roommates, Angel and Erin, about Harry Potter.


----------



## MrFranco (Jan 26, 2017)

Franco was one of my favorite names since middle school. The other favorite was Angel... But I thought it just didn't match with my 'sona's appearance. While Franco sounded like a big and confident person, so it encouraged me to use that one. It took me a few weeks to go for it.


----------



## Draig Calon (Jan 27, 2017)

I liked the welsh name for dragon (Draig) and started playing around with welsh words till I decided on this one. It means Dragon Heart if you are interested.


----------



## rknight (Jan 28, 2017)

my fursona is named after the place where i first got into being a furry ( Raleigh NC )


----------



## WolfyJake (Jan 30, 2017)

I was totally creative with his name. I named him Jake Wolfe. Wolfe because he's a wolf and Jake because I like adventure time...


----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 2, 2017)

Ralph because that was my grandfather's name and Randall because it seemed to fit.


----------



## MystieRius (Feb 2, 2017)

My fursona's name is a pun. I used it because I was (still kind of am) not really well known online. Mystie Rius = Mysterious.


----------



## Reonnor (Feb 6, 2017)

I´m lazy and lack of imagination, so I went to fantasy name generator page and let it generate some "evil" fantasy names - and Reonnor was born


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2017)

I just like the movie Fantastic Mr. Fox, plus the title of Mr makes me appear distinguished. My other fursona name is in reference to my musical ability and the character of the species itself.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 6, 2017)

Well you see I like to say I'm straight
But I'm actually not but I hide it by saying I am
But in reality I actually am but I give the irony of being named as I am

So I took the queerist foreign name I could find and tacked nohomo onto it, but my finger slipped and instead of nohomo I put sohomo

And that's how I got my name


----------



## Desmond Red Fang (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I just took the name Valtiel from Silent Hill Lore and combined it with my real life nick name "Red Fang"


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 11, 2017)

My fursona is actually named Minogue. I just typed Racoondevil fur my user name because.  Yes that's it, just because. Annyhoo, I came to Minogue just because I liked the singer Kylie Minogue and liked her even before I knew who she was.  (she played Cammy in the live version of Street Fighter waaaaay back in the day, and me not realizing she was the singer behind The Locomotion, among other things). And since then,  always I liked her last name.  So I endear my raccoon to her.  =)


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 11, 2017)

StarBeak = Told me his name in a dream as "Star" then woke up and wrote down a description of what he looked like and added "Beak" to the name and thus "StarBeak" was born (=


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 21, 2017)

I wanted Delta to have a cool name so I googled the letters of the phoenetic alphabet. Delta was the phoenetic letter of D as well in the Greek alphabet. Delta sounded good for a wolf and I hadn't seen any other fursona named Delta at least not one that was a wolf. His last name Lockheart just kinda fits with his name.


----------



## Wacofox (Feb 23, 2017)

Waco... Hmm...

I thought, that kind of describes me as a person best (I mean look at that hair!) That, and just having one "C" in my name also makes sense. So I put two and four together and came up with this name.


----------



## Nyarlathia (Feb 23, 2017)

My name is derived from H.P. Lovecraft's Nyarlathotep, easily my favorite deity from his Cthulhu mythos. I often take names from literature. My undead shadow priest in WoW was named Malphisto after I read Faust for the first time. Anyways, I think Nyarlathia is a cute name. :3


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 23, 2017)

My sona's name came from a fish i had when i was a kid. I was quite proud of the name. Zal Magallagus


----------



## Huluvoo (Feb 25, 2017)

When I first started getting more active in the fandom, I used Snowpelt (original, I know) for all my furry things for the first year and a bit of being a furry online, but then I got bored and was unsatisfied with my sona, who was just a plain white river otter with blue eyes at the time.

So, I decided that I needed to make her more me, so I kept her species as an otter and gave her one of my favourite colours to make her pop a bit more, which I've really liked. I decided to base her around one of my most favourite sci-fi shows, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, which is not only a British series from the 80s, but also a great series of books. There's an alien species in the series called Hooloovoos, which are super-intelligent shades of the colour blue, and obviously having 6 o's in a name is difficult, so my partner helped me decide how to spell it, exchanging four of the o's for two u's to spell it Huluvoo, and I've loved it ever since.


----------



## Royn (Feb 25, 2017)

The name "Xeroyn" Was given, created by others whom watched over in the Military.  Dont miss in a mile and you wont ever know where am.  "Royn" Because its real similar to actual given names "short" version, so theres continuity there.  Like continuity, especially obscure forms of.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 1, 2017)

I took alot into consideration and so I came up with "Light the tear drop wolf". In creating my name i thought of what it would look like and i came up with a furry wolf whoes fur has a glowing blue tribal design and a leather jacket with a glowing tear drop on the back. The light part was my birthday,the glowing jaket, and anime so yea


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm yet another fur in the "Japanese name that sounds cool" camp. My fursona's name is Tsugi, which is the first part of the word "tsugi no", meaning "next". Tsugi is my first OC with an actual backstory. She was also created at a time in my life where things were changing a lot. I first got the word from one of my favorite songs where the word tsugi no is repeated 16 times at the end of the song. Tsugi's name represents things to come and a fresh start for me. She would be effectively be the start of the next generation of my OCs, where all my characters would actually be "proper" and not porrly colored bases and 1-dimensional with no personality.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 19, 2017)

I was Google Translating a bunch of words that described me into thousands of foreign languages.

I stuck with Kipekee, which is Swahili for unique.

Reddington because she's half red fox therefore it sounded cool.


----------



## Luciheller (Mar 19, 2017)

I DONT KNOW ITS A FORTUITY


----------



## superdorkishere (Mar 20, 2017)

My name is Connor, I say 'radical' a lot

Connor + Radical = Conrad!


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 20, 2017)

my fursona's name is kitten for multiple reasons, mostly bc he likes how it's more feminine...ish and bc he honestly? wants to be 100% a cat for some reason (tho it's also bc he's kinda into kittenplay but we won't talk abt that)

his real name is liam (bc that's a name kinda personal to me and i rly like it) but no-one knows it bc he demands everyone just... calls him kitten


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 24, 2017)

Well i chose the name Duster for two reasons, first is one of my favourate 80s ny subway graffiti writer, also because i know yanks call that canned air stuff duster and i live huffing that shit, Bluepaw i just made up cuz i didnt wanna be just like "duster wolfcoon" seems boring, plus i get to have one of my paws blue, so its different ya know


----------



## BooftheFox (Mar 24, 2017)

With Boof, it was an accident! I was going to name him Gahnus, but when I showed a picture of him to my friends, we kept saying things like, "Soft boof!" "Such a good boof!" "He boof!"
So I just ended up going  with it and calling him Boof. 
With Bordroi? I just came up with it at 11 pm in bed. Sorry Bordroi!


----------



## Mountaithedutchie (Mar 28, 2017)

My name came is mountain because i live near one and i really like MountainDew and you guest it just to follow Dew allso a dutch angel dragon


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

Looked at a list of popular fish names


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Mar 29, 2017)

Pyr is literally just the Ancient Greek word for 'fire' to go along with my username. Super creative. Much originality.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Well... hey! My name in elvish is Meliamne! (-lies- I definetly did not get my name from my d&d handbook!)


----------



## estiniens (Mar 31, 2017)

His name is Ren and my name is B*ren*t and I'm not very creative.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 31, 2017)

Most feminine and posh sounding name I could conjure up.


----------



## valethehowl (Mar 31, 2017)

Pretty simple but funny nonetheless. Back in the day when I didn't even know about furries, I tried to join an MMO. Choosing my nickname, I wanted to use the nick "ValetheOwl" since I liked owls at the time and my name is Vale. But I wasn't really good at english so I named myself ValetheHowl instead. Long story short, when I discovered furries I liked canines more than owls, so I kept the nickname (it's a pretty unique and cool nickname too).


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok... So, my fursona's name, Jamie Foxworthy is vestigial from the days where she was just a story character, and my 'sona was someone else. Anyway, I'm a lover of the tv show, Law & Order, and for some reason, she reminded me of the character, A.D.A. Jamie Ross (Played by Carey Lowell). That's how I chose her first name. As for her surname, I wanted it to reflect her species, and since I assumed that the surname "Fox" was grossly overused, I went for a compound name. Since I remembered that there was someone with the surname, "Foxworthy", that's what I went with. And, as for my profile name, I'm a photographer in real life, and my foxes are soft and furry, so I chose FluffyShutterbug. Whew! What a long story...


----------



## Irindales (Apr 8, 2017)

I had this really long (albeit cringy) fnaf fanfiction that I was working on, but I need a name for the main character. I really liked chica so I made the animatronic a bird. She was a finch due to her coloring being inspired by the American Goldfinch, a bird that I loved looking at whenever it showed up at my grandmothers bird feeder.

To keep with the naming theme tha the canon fnaf characters had I took the word Finch and added a 'y, and Finchy was born. I actually wasn't a fan of the name at first, but it grew on me.

After years she turned out to be a yellow raptor and I kept the name. <3


----------



## Eltup (Apr 9, 2017)

For my fursona's name, what I did was have a discussion with my mum on what I should call myself, since a while ago I told her of me being a furry and stuff (Which she doesn't mind of at all ) and I was wanting a name similar to my IRL name, so she came up with the name "Duke", which I think suits me a lot. :3


----------

